# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  16ο πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα φωνής ΕΟΟ (κατηγορίες β και c)

## jk21

*16ο Πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα φωνής ΕΟΟ (κατηγορίες Β και C)*



Αγαπητοί φίλοι ενημερώνουμε ότι φέτος το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής ΕΟΟ για τις κατηγοριες καναρινιών Β και C ανέλαβε ο *ΣΥ.Κ.Β.Ε*

'Ετσι λοιπόν :

Το πρωτάθλημα των καναρινιών *Mαλινουά* και *Tιμπράντο* θα γίνει το διάστημα *9-16 Δεκεμβρίου* στη *Πτολεμαΐδα* στο χώρο της Σχολής της Δημοτικής Αστυνομίας 

Κριτές του πρωταθλήματος θα είναι οι παρακάτω OMJ κριτές:

-Στα Μαλινουά ο Γιουγκοσλάβος *Zeljko Aleksic* της S.O.F 
-Στα Τιμπράντο ο Ισπανός *Salas Blanco Cipriano* της FOCDE

To  πρωτάθλημα των καναρινιών Xarz θα γίνει στην Αθήνα ευθύνη του ΕΟΚ Xarzer. Όσα μέλη μας επιθυμούν να λάβουν μέρος στον αγώνα των χαρζ θα πρέπει να επικοινωνήσουνε με τον πρόεδρο του συλλόγου κύριο Τσακπίνογλου


πηγη :  ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ ΚΑΝΑΡΙΝΟΦΙΛΩΝ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ  


http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/

----------


## kostas24

*9.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΉ ΑΠΌ 9:00 ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΌΣ ΠΟΥΛΙΏΝ ΓΙΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΆ ΜΈΛΗ 

10.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΔΕΥΤΈΡΑ ΗΜΈΡΑ ΗΡΕΜΊΑΣ – ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΉΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΏΝ 
11.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΤΡΊΤΗ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΌΣ ΠΟΥΛΙΏΝ ΚΟΝΤΙΝΏΝ ΜΕΛΏΝ 

12.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΤΕΤΆΡΤΗ ΗΜΈΡΑ ΗΡΕΜΊΑΣ – ΠΡΟΣΑΡΜΟΓΉΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΟΥΛΙΏΝ. ΆΦΙΞΗ ΚΡΙΤΏΝ ΣΤΟ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΌΜΙΟ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΊΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΆ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΤΟΛΕΜΑΪ́ΔΑ. 
13.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΠΈΜΠΤΗ 1Η ΜΈΡΑ ΚΡΊΣΗΣ 
14.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΉ 2Η ΜΈΡΑ ΚΡΊΣΗΣ 
15.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΣΆΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΆΡΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΏΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΕΠΆΘΛΩΝ (ΟΙ ΏΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΎΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΈΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΤΗ ΜΈΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΎ).ΜΕΤΆ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΈΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΌ. ΣΤΙΣ 20:00 ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΤΉΡΙΟ ΓΕΎΜΑ . 
16.12. ΗΜΈΡΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΉ ΑΠΌ ΤΙΣ 9:00 ΜΈΧΡΙ ΤΙΣ 14:00ΑΝΟΙΧΤΉ ΈΚΘΕΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΌ , ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΈΧΕΙΑ ΑΠΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΌΣ 


ΤΟ ΑΠΌΓΕΥΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΒΒΆΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΆ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΆΡΞΕΙ ΑΝΕΠΊΣΗΜΟΣ ΑΠΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΌΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΚΡΙΝΆ ΜΈΛΗ ΜΕ ΕΥΘΎΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΎ ΚΑΡΑΔΑΓΛΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΛΙΝΟΥΆ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΊΟΥ ΚΙΟΥΡΤΊΔΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΤΙΜΠΡΆΝΤΟ. ΤΑ ΜΈΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΘΕΛΉΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΆΒΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΆ ΤΟ ΣΆΒΒΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΠΡΈΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΗΛΏΣΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΗΜΈΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΎ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΜΆΔΑ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΎ ΏΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΛΗΦΘΟΎΝ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΆ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΈΚΘΕΣΗ 



Η ΤΙΜΉ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΉΣ ΚΆΘΕ ΠΟΥΛΙΟΎ ΕΊΝΑΙ 3€ 


ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΟΣ ΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΕΚΘΕΣΗΣ: ΠΑΤΣΙΝΑΚΊΔΗΣ ΝΙΚΌΛΑΟΣ 
*

για περισσότερες πληροφορίες : http://sykbe.blogspot.gr/

----------


## jk21

καλη επιτυχια στη διοργανωση και προσωπικα σε σενα και στα πουλακια σου  Κωστα ! 

απο την ανακοινωση ομως εγω αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι αυτο που ειχε αναφερει σε αλλο θεμα ,για ανοιχτο σεμιναριο ,παει στις καλενδες; ....

 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από *kostas24* 
_αυτό πρέπει να θεωρείτε αυτονόητο.το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής της ΕΟΟ,για το οποίο μπορώ να μιλήσω έχοντας και οργανωτική θέση,θα είναι ανοιχτό για το κοινό και για την έκθεση αλλά και για το σεμινάριο το οποίο ευελπιστούμε να πραγματοποιήσουμε.όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει να μιλήσει με τους εκτροφείς ,να ακούσει τον κριτή,με δωρεάν είσοδο εννοείτε._

----------


## kostas24

γιατί το λες αυτό Δημήτρη?το Σάββατο 15/12/12 θα γίνει το σεμινάριο των κριτών.η ανακοίνωση το γράφει.στην ουσία θα είναι κάτι σαν ελεύθερη κουβέντα με τον κριτή.

----------


## jk21

> *
> 15.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΣΆΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΆΡΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΏΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΕΠΆΘΛΩΝ (ΟΙ ΏΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΎΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΈΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΤΗ ΜΈΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΎ).ΜΕΤΆ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΈΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΌ.*


ετσι οπως αναφερεται λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι μονο οι συμμετεχοντες θα μαθουν τις ακριβεις ωρες  σεμιναριου και απονομων ,ενω ΜΕΤΑ τις απονομες ,θα υπαρχει ανοιχτη εκθεση

αν αυτο δεν ειναι ετσι και ειναι ολη η ημερα ελευθερη για το κοινο ,με χαρα περιμενουμε να ενημερωσεις τα μελη για τις ωρες σεμιναριου και τις απονομες  !

----------


## kostas24

*το σεμινάριο θα είναι ανοιχτό για όλους.*όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έρθει και να το παρακολουθήσει.έχει γίνει λάθος στην διατύπωση.

----------


## panos70

καλη επιτυχια στα πουλια σου Κωστα να σου φερουν κυπελλα,  και να παει καλα η διοργανωση

----------


## kostas24

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου.θα σε περιμένουμε.....

----------


## nikos l

καλη επιτυχια σε ολους τους διαγωνιζομενους

----------


## jk21

Κωστα χαιρομαι ιδιατερα ! και μονο η ανοικτη εκθεση ,ειναι μια σωστη κινηση για το ανοιγμα της ρατσας στο ευρυ κοινο ,πολυ περισσοτερο η παρουσια του στο σεμιναριο ! ακομα και κλειστο για τα μη μελη να ηταν ,θα ηταν απολυτα σεβαστο  ,αλλα στα δικα μου ονειρα για την εξελιξη του τιμπραντο στην ελλαδα ,τα ανοικτα σεμιναρια ,εστω και για απλη παρακολουθηση σε μη μελη και οχι ενεργο συμμετοχη στις ερωτησεις ,ειναι τεραστιο εργαλειο στην πορεια ορθης διαδοσης του !!!!

καλη επιτυχια και παλι ! κριμα που ειστε μακρια μου ,αλλα ευχομαι αλλα μελη μας να σας επισκεφτουν .εγω πρωτα ο Θεος να μαι καλα ,θα επισκεφτω τον αντιστοιχο συλλογο με εδρα την ΑΘΗΝΑ και ευχομαι παντα και ελπιζω σε ενα μελλοντικο ανεπισημο ενωτικο πανελλαδικο timbrado show στα προτυπα των gloster και yorkshire show !

----------


## kostas24

Δημήτρη να είσαι καλά.και εμείς έτσι το βλέπουμε.τα σεμινάρια πρέπει να είναι για όλους.

----------


## yannis37

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλους και από εμένα :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

> *
> 15.12 ΗΜΈΡΑ ΣΆΒΒΑΤΟ ΣΕΜΙΝΆΡΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΏΝ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΕΠΆΘΛΩΝ (ΟΙ ΏΡΕΣ ΘΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΟΎΝ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΈΧΟΝΤΕΣ ΤΗ ΜΈΡΑ ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΟΎ).ΜΕΤΆ ΤΙΣ ΑΠΟΝΟΜΈΣ ΘΑ ΥΠΆΡΧΕΙ ΈΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΝΟΙΧΤΉ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΌ. ΣΤΙΣ 20:00 ΑΠΟΧΑΙΡΕΤΙΣΤΉΡΙΟ ΓΕΎΜΑ . 
> *


μηπως εχει βγει πια συγκεκριμενο ωραριο; αν οχι περιμενουμε οπως λεει την ημερα του εγκλωβισμου !

----------


## jk21

ΚΩΣΤΑ ;;;;

----------


## kostas24

στη συνομιλία που είχαμε σήμερα με τον κριτή αποφασίσαμε να κάνουμε το σεμινάριο διάρκειας περίπου 2 μισή ωρών το Σάββατο περίπου στις 2:30 το μεσημέρι.θα ακολουθήσει εφ όσων προλάβουμε και ελεύθερη κουβέντα με τον κριτή.

----------


## panos70

* Αποτελέσματα 16ου Πρωταθλήματος ΕΟΟ (κατηγορίες Β και C)Waterslagers Malinois 

Stam 
1o Tσιλιγκόπουλος Χρήστος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
2ο Καραδαγλής Δημήτριος (ΣΥΚΒΕ)
3ο Κουκος Γεώργιος (ΣΥΚΒΕ)

Series
1o Ψαρρής Μάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
2ο Ψαρρής Μάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ)
3ο Ψαρρής Μάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ)

Μονά
1ο Ευσταθίου Θεόδωρος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
2ο Βαιόπουλος Αρης (ΛΑΣΥΚ) 
3ο Καραδαγλής Δημήτριος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 

CHAMPION 
Ψαρρης Μάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 117 βαθμούς

Καλύτερες Νεροφωνές 
Καραδαγλής Δημήτρης (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 


Timbrados

Stam
1o Kαλαιτζόπουλος Παύλος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
2ο Κεραμιδάς Γεώργιος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
3ο Δαγκινάκης Χρήστος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 

Μονά
1ο Κιουρτίδης Κωνσταντινος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
2ο Καλαιτζόπουλος Παύλος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
3ο Γιώτας Σάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 

Champion Κιουρτίδης Κωνσταντινος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 93 βαθμούς*

----------


## panos70

καλα εκανες και μετεφερες το συγκεκριμενο θεμα

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ ευχαριστουμε πολυ !!!! τα  μετεφερα στους διαγωνισμους στο αντιστοιχο θεμα 


να εξηγησω στα μελη οτι stam ειναι οι τετραδες (4 πουλια σε 4 εκθεσιακα κλουβια το ενα κατω απο το αλλο )  και series νομιζω οι δυαδες ( τα παιδια με μαλινουα ,θα μας το πιστοποιησουν )

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*
> 
> 
> και series νομιζω οι δυαδες


κι εγω ετσι νομιζω 


> *Champion Κιουρτίδης Κωνσταντινος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 93 βαθμούς*


           και ο Κωστας πολυ καλος μου φιλος, και χαρηκα ιδιαιτερα για την πρωτια του,  θα βρεθουμε  τα χριστουγεννα  απο κοντα

----------


## Kostas-Bs

> ..να εξηγησω στα μελη οτι stam ειναι οι τετραδες (4 πουλια σε 4 εκθεσιακα κλουβια το ενα κατω απο το αλλο )  και series νομιζω οι δυαδες


Σωστά! :Happy0062:

----------


## jk21

με τον Κωστα τα λεμε ποτε ποτε και ειναι και μελος μας αλλα οχι ενεργο .οπως και στα παιδια του διαγωνισμου του αλοπ δεν ανεφερα σε ποια user name αντιστοιχουν ,ετσι γιατι ναι μεν τα μπραβο τα αξιζουν και με το παραπανω ,αλλα αν ειναι και συχνοι εδω και ενεργοι ,δεν θα χρειαζεται να τους συστησω ! 
βεβαια καποια απο εκεινα οπως ο Γιωργος ο Κουκουμελης και ο Θανος Μαρινης ,μπορει να μην ειναι πολυ τακτικα αλλα ειναι ενεργα μελη μας και τους ευχαριστω για αυτο και ζητω τοσο απο εκεινους ,οσο και απο τα αλλα παιδια αλλα και τον Κωστα που αναφερομαστε τωρα ,να ειναι εδω και να βοηθουν τα νεα παιδια με τις γνωσεις τους !

----------


## panos70

Οταν θα βρεθουμε απο κοντα θα του μιλησω σχετικα με το φορουμ και την ενεργη συμετοχη του εδω

----------


## kostas24

λοιπόν παιδιά το 16ο  πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα καναρινιών φωνής,σήμερα έφτασε στο τέλος του. πιστεύω για μια ακόμη χρονιά (3 συνεχόμενη) βάλαμε όλοι όσοι ασχοληθήκαμε με την οργάνωση και την διεξαγωγή του αγώνα τα δυνατά μας και είχαμε ένα αρκετά καλό αποτέλεσμα.χαίρομε ιδιαίτερα για την πολυπροσωπία των νικητών διότι αυτό δείχνει τον υγιεί  ανταγωνισμό που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στους εκτροφείς. να επιβεβαιώσω τα αποτελέσματα και να πω ότι η κατηγορία series είναι όντως οι δυάδες.εύχομαι του χρόνου να τα πάμε ακόμα καλύτερα και με πολύ περισσότερα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω τις ευχες μου ,με συγχαρητηρια σε ενα ακομη πολυ καλο φιλαρακι ,τον Θοδωρη τον Ευσταθιου ,γνωστο και απο την αντιστοιχη της δικιας μου θεσης σε αλλη διαδικτυακη παρεα ,σε αρκετους απο μας  ,που τωρα προσεξα οτι πρωτευσε στα malinua !!! Μπραβο Θοδωρη ! ευχομαι οι χρονιες που ερχονται ,να ναι ολες σαν τη φετεινη ! το champion βεβαια το ειχες καποιους μηνες νωριτερα ,οταν ο  Θεος σου χαρησε το πρωτο σου παιδακι !!!

----------


## lefteris13

> Θα ηθελα να συμπληρωσω τις ευχες μου ,με συγχαρητηρια σε ενα ακομη πολυ καλο φιλαρακι ,τον Θοδωρη τον Ευσταθιου ,γνωστο και απο την αντιστοιχη της δικιας μου θεσης σε αλλη διαδικτυακη παρεα ,σε αρκετους απο μας  ,που τωρα προσεξα οτι πρωτευσε στα malinua !!! Μπραβο Θοδωρη ! ευχομαι οι χρονιες που ερχονται ,να ναι ολες σαν τη φετεινη ! το champion βεβαια το ειχες καποιους μηνες νωριτερα ,οταν ο  Θεος σου χαρησε το πρωτο σου παιδακι !!!


εχουν βγει καπου τα αποτελεσματα;

----------


## jk21

> * Αποτελέσματα 16ου Πρωταθλήματος ΕΟΟ (κατηγορίες Β και C)Waterslagers Malinois 
> 
> Stam 
> 1o Tσιλιγκόπουλος Χρήστος (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
> 2ο Καραδαγλής Δημήτριος (ΣΥΚΒΕ)
> 3ο Κουκος Γεώργιος (ΣΥΚΒΕ)
> 
> Series
> 1o Ψαρρής Μάκης (ΣΥΚΒΕ) 
> ...


Αυτα ειναι τα συνοπτικα .αν υπαρξουν αναλυτικοτερα με βαθμολογιες ανα νοτα πιστευω ο Κωστας (kostas24 ) θα μας τα ανεβασει

----------


## jk21

για μας που ειμασταν μακρια ,μια πολυ καλη παρουσιαση της εκθεσης !




Πανο στο βιντεακι ειδα και το προσωπο του Κωστη για πρωτη φορα ! Σημαντικες και οι δηλωσεις του κριτη !!!

----------

